# Who keeps Lepidiolamprologus elongatus



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

So anyone keep them? What is their care? What is their wild location? I like the way they look with their torpedo body and big teeth.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi kept and reproduce this species for years now. It's an agressive one, male reaching 25 cm long and females 15 cm. They live in couple and are open substrate spawner. be careful with who yu gonna keep them as they defend very strongly their spawning territory, It's a tanganiykan fish, very spectacular when in fry guarding dress.
xris
here's the male
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... tlepiM.jpg
the pair with fry
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... iocotM.jpg
the female
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... longat-fe1.
the female guarding her eggs
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... ongat0.jpg
The fry when 3 cm long
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... osumbu.jpg
the male looking at you
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d163/ ... iMfce2.jpg

xris


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Great pics :wink: They seem like a cool cichlid species.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi They are beautiful fishes but with a awful temperament, they can kill a fish in 3 minutes if the tank where they live is too small, and the pair pass by violent times before spawning with lots of ripped fins and scales damages.
xris


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow nasty things? Still cool tho.


----------



## christerb (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi,

I have had four young fish during the last years, but is now down to one lone male (approx. 20 cm/8 inches). I would say that this is excellent fish IF kept as a single with other big cichlids. I have been expecting more aggressive behavior from them against other fish, but they have been quite placid in my care.

Usually, my male doesn't bother other fish unless being attacked himself. If this happen he will swiftly retaliate, but calms down quickly too. I have noticed that he get more aggressive during disturbance, for instance, during water change. On the other hand if I manage to scare him, it takes some time for him to calm down. Other fish can start to eat immediately after a disturbance, but he refuses food for some time after.

Since I have no real experience of breeding (had one breeding that failed before any eggs hatched) I can't say much about their behavior, but I suspect that they would be quite aggressive, something that has already been mentioned here. The female was quite stunning during this time, being very dark which contrasted beautifully with the pearly white spots. Within the species they have proven to be quite aggressive though, my current male managed to kill off another male, and later a female in a very short time. When they go in for a kill they really commit to it, hitting the flanks and try to do as much damage as possible.

I had them with N. pulcher of different sizes, and I was thinking that the would prey heavily on the youngest ones, but this did not happen. I have seen my biggest male grab half grown specimens 2-3 times, but I have not seen much active hunting even though loads of fry and youngsters of N. pulcher are just in front, or around him. I am sure that being an opportunist he will strike if he gets a chance though.

I also like the shape of this species, and although the colors are not flashy, I think they have an appealing color pattern. It is definitely a favorite for me. Here are photos of my remaining male:


















Regards,

Christer


----------

